# Experiences with the Vet



## summervizsla (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi everyone! 

I am asking this question out of pure curiosity... Have you had issues with your vet's recommendations for your V? 

I ask this due to two experiences I've now had with my 10 month old V. One of which was the recommendation of NexGard, the other was the suggestion to switch to Hill's Prescription dog foods. 

The Nexgard, I'm convinced, gave my boy seizures. The Hill's Prescription dog foods we tried (both Digestive i/d Care and Gastrointestinal Biome) gave him absolutely horrible wet stools that had us getting up at night. 

This is my first Vizsla and I now understand Vizslas as a breed can be extra sensitive. Maybe my Vizsla has special allergies/sensitivities to meds as well, but I've found myself to be quite disappointed in the suggestions of my vets. I've been on the hunt for someone who understands this breed and their needs, but until then, I'll simply have to do thorough research myself.

If you can sympathize with my frustrations, I would love to hear your experiences so as to be more informed and prepared for things that may come


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vets are only going to recommend food that is AAFCO approved. So that gives them a very short list to choose from. Don’t feel like you have to go with the recommendation. We feed what works for our dogs.
I’ve had one of mine have a very sensitive stomach while recovering from hemorrhagic gastroenteritis. The prescription food did not help, so I fed him cod, and sweet potato. My vet had no objection to me giving him homemade food.

Every vet is going to recommend some type of flea preventative. Especially if you have fleas in your area. If your pup has had a problem with it in the past, make sure you have your vet notate on their chart, that you prefer to use a natural flea preventative, and why.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

try and look for a holistic vet, they tend to be more educated about the wider spectrum of opportunities. your dog is most probably not particularly sensitive, Nexguard is practically pesticide, you would not want to take anything like that either... i have learned it the hard way myself hence my comment. there are plenty of environmentally much safer methods for flea and tick prevention, but they need more work and many owners would not find time to go that route so just as so often for humans the popping the pill method will be applied...

as for hills pet food, another thing i would never give to my dogs, after looking at the ingredients. for upset stomach 12-24 hours of fasting and then blend diet plus probiotics have always helped.

remember traditionally vets get a kickback for selling these things, so they will recommend certain medications unless you can prove that your dog does not tolerate those.

and no matter which vet you have, it is always good to do your own researches and be educated as much as possible, it is your dog after all.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

We have two dogs... A Springer Spaniel and a V. The Springer gets Nexgard and the V doesn't... The reason is that we can easily check the V for ticks, etc and the Springer is much more challenging to stop pests on her. These drugs do cause cancer in my experience so we avoid them when possible. Treating fleas is different than preventing fleas. I prefer to treat when necessary, which in 9 years with my V has been zero times. I know a V who developed horrible seizures from using Bravecto which is similar to Nexgard, but stronger.

Vets have very little nutrition knowledge. Having said that, a veterinary certified diet is often better than "fashionable" kibbles for the simple fact that it would likely avoid dilated cardiomyopathy which is a potentially fatal heart issue stemming from eating foods high in weird ingredients like pea fibre and other fillers. 

We feed a raw and home cooked diet in this house.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've moved a lot in my dog's life thus far, so we've been to six different vets across the country and my experience with them has varied. The best and the worst of the bunch were both holistic practices. Currently we go to a conventional practice and they are pretty middle of the road. They don't heavily push any views and as long my dog's health checks out they've been fine with me doing things that other vets have taken umbrage with, such as keeping her intact, feeding a raw diet, vaccinating minimally. It's not ideal; I'd rather have a vet I really trust to provide individualized recommendations and where I don't feel that my questions/curiosity are pushing up against the strict managed care appointment window. But I guess their style has given me space to feel less entrenched in some my views.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

You have to be an educated consumer in regards to vets and even people doctors. After-all medicine is half science/half art, there is a lot of wiggle room and one size fits all doesn’t apply. Any bug / parasite treatment or preventative carries a risk of adverse events. Some more / worse than others. Personally I don’t work to prevent fleas , it’s not so much an issue here. I work to prevent ticks and use Preventic as a specific preventative measure which has been around a long time with a great safety profile.


----------



## dsteinschneider (Mar 13, 2015)

We had a White German Shepherd in the 80's who lived to be 16. I don't remember why we were feeding him Hill's prescription diet but 16 is a good run for a Shepherd. Had to pick it up at the Vet's office but that was around the corner so no problem. They just left it on the porch so we could come by after hours.


----------

